# October Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the easy part.... You should have seem me paddleing it up 4 flights stairs!!!

Nick.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

"ha, try doing this with your mirage drive"


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

You think this is strange, just wait til you find the bass hidden in the cupboards


----------



## mmalss (Jul 25, 2007)

When I said you needed to 'paddle your own canoe around here' during you last performance review I meant it figuratively not literally !


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTYfqvIAABrfgAAQQAcUEDA0EAAv79/gMACkET0gnqj1PRNM2qHqHlH6kKwEAp6T1HqHqGgeoYYJgTAQ0ZNMIEH3egeV4FVbmtAb47rG2L5TlbltxgkvHEUkFJJGoqDDmQ58NsUNdG0oNxlA28xoGa1ZuzLUFYujs3q7Jc1tlV1O0ceKvoxmSKZj8wwMWwlshg35J8LK2OnYiy/eVRhGqY+0crX6wjGYsgmo2dBBUbyERDWu72Cjr1kgfxdyRThQkDYfqvI=


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Hope I have got the right lure and trolling speed to catch one of these office girls ahead.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

disabled kayak with kayaker impediment


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

All together now ..... "Michael Row Your Boat Ashore - Halleluya"

Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Like my new wheels?

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## MXB (Mar 19, 2009)

"My other car is a Porsche"

MXB


----------



## MXB (Mar 19, 2009)

"Go Go fart power"

MXB


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I hope I survive the rapids in the fire escape


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Hmmmm still like this better than my mates hobie . :lol: :lol:

craig


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

You said it was bring your daughter to work day!!

Thx
M4F


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Stinken paddles cant get anywhere with them these days ;-)


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

GFC means Global financial crisis, not get your effing canoe.
Bilby.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Its times like these you need minties


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Show and Tell in the office.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

I think my gps might be out.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

The new office mail boy is slower than the old one, but at least the mail arrives dry..........


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

'What not to do when you chuck a sickie'


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

I was here the last time we had a fire drill and some twit triggered the sprinkler system.... Bring it on now I am ready!!!


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Waiting for solvent: Mitch makes the best of a bad situation, after falling for the old 'super glue on the seat' trick during a weekend fishing trip with friends.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Fixed it! now she's good for landbased too!


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

John overheard someone say the BS was really deep in this place, so he came prepared


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Eskimo rolling, looking for a loan shark !!!!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Lunch is here everyone.


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

Casio tide watch hear i come


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

Shh... Don't tell the boss, we've got "Work" to do now.


----------



## CastAway (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, Its off to work i row.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Whadda ya mean I'm off my trolley- I'm on my trolley!


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

They all laughed at Noah........ but he knew something they did not.......


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Due to the Global Financial Crisis Noah had to downsize a little.


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

And that's why they never asked Colin to work overtime on a Saturday again......


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Wilderness Systems top secret All Terrain Kayak undergos rigorous field testing before being released to market........

"those folks over at Hobie will be sweating in their jocks!"


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

The tragic result when Solo Man switched to skinny lattes...........


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Whats that boss " ?...."nah , I'm not busy...just "yakking"" to the rest of the team"


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

YOU'RE FIRED!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

My wife said to do something kinky, so i paddled my yak to work.


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

its the new landrower and its a 8wd land water no mater what it can do it the landrower in stores near you 
I GOT THAT FELLING GO FISHING


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Amphibious wheelchair.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Sleepwalking in a kayak.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Breaking the kayak land speed record.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgot the rods again, back to the friggin carpark.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Stop sniggering! Where else can I friggin go for a fish without violating a marine park or some other bloody exclusion zone?!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Busted by fisheries without a fishing licence or PFD a 10km paddle from shore, Neil attempts to escape but is caught coz the lifts are being serviced.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

The boss said not to disturb John as he's a bit 'swamped at the moment' and I know we're all drowning in work but c'mon.


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

it was ride to work day yestoday so i thought it was row to work day today


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Boss said, getting a pay rise would be as easy as paddling up a dry creek, WooooHoooo look out pay rise here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Just checking the clear zone for rod holders, Boss! Can't be leaving the setup to the last minute you know!!

Jack.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Well you did say that if I am to get ahead I must give up some free time Boss, well this is how I am accommodating both leisure and work!

Jack.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

What Global Financial Crisis .....

Hey ! You won't be laughing when I catch the next Financial Wave .....


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey! This typing pool ain't very deep ....


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

AKFF corporate tsunami evacuation workshop


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Pacific Island global warming management plan


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Think of it as being a zimmer frame for the Kayaker who has developed a sudden phobia of water


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

How many yakkers you know roll like this?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm looking for the offices of kayakaholics anonymous. Is this the right place?


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Its fully loaded man.. heading off to lunch!


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

"David soon discovered that by upping the stroke rate he could reach his destination and 'off-load' much more quickly"


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Presenting the new 'Dutch kayak' as baked in our patented Dutch oven!


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

David makes a break for the water cooler, where most office yakking is traditionally conducted


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

"And the kayak flies arouns the corner with time to spare, only to be stopped by the angry little red face man.... The boss"


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Guinnes book of records feat confirmed. Only recorded instance of an Oc heatth and safety approved extreme sport performance sanctioned in the absence of appropriate protective head gear.


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

"What are you staring at? Didn't you hear? The toilets are overflowing"

Thx
M4F


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

My boss told me "If you don't have that report on my desk by tomorrow morning your going to be up Sh%t creek!"....i came prepared


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Yak yak yak...that's all he ever does around here


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

leftieant said:


> Thanks to HOBIE SPORTS GOSFORD - ding ding, we have a winner!
> 
> Put your collective mitts together for...
> 
> ...


Congrats dude and thanks to Akff to organizing the comp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Thanks to HOBIE SPORTS GOSFORD - ding ding, we have a winner!
> 
> Put your collective mitts together for...
> 
> ...


Thanks to the Mods and of course the Sponsors "HOBIE SPORTS GOSFORD"

There was a good laugh with the variety of entries ... had me chuckling each time I checked in.

Leftieant - I will PM some details now


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Well done Brownie, a fine effort mate!


----------

